

Kicksend nabs Wells Riley as Product Designer - brendanlim
http://blog.kicksend.com/wells-riley-our-new-product-designer/

======
subpixel
At <http://blog.kicksend.com/new-version-of-web-app> I read:

"Under the old pricing model, Kicksend’s introductory plan allowed users to
send up to 1 gig per month for free, with additional plans available for users
who wanted to send more than 1 gig per month. In the updated model, users can
send an unlimited number of files at no cost, on all of our platforms."

Honestly, I'd love some insight into how this makes sense.

------
huhtenberg
No offense and an honest question - how's Wells notable?

~~~
chromedude
because of <http://startupsthisishowdesignworks.com/>

~~~
tarr11
That site is unreadable on my mobile browser

------
dko
Wells' personal announcement and reasons for the move -
<http://www.wellsriley.com/blog/2012/im-joining-kicksend/>

------
njx
I like the statement "Wells will be fighting for the users".

It provoked an interesting thought, "what if certain employees are appointed
by the users". The UX guy perfectly makes sense to be the representative of
the customers first. He should listen first to them and then to the CEO.

Just thought of sharing my utopian 2c

------
kabir_h
Congrats on nabbing Wells, he's an awesome Product Designer and all around
standup guy.

------
jaredstenquist
Great work Wells. I wish you the best of luck with the great team @ Kicksend.

------
cemregr
HN thread on "Startups, this is how design works":
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3791427>

------
bengl
Congrats Wells!

